# Fuel Protest petition



## Ed Seeley (11 Dec 2007)

Hi guys,
Whatever your views on global warming and pollution from cars everyone here I'm sure relies on fossil fuel transport to an extent.  As such we are all paying through the nose thanks to ridiculouslly high tax on fuel, coupled with various world political situations...

As such there is an online petition to sign to to complain about it.  I've signed and if you want to protest at the ridiculous cost of petrol then sign up too.

Reduce Fuel Duty


----------



## beeky (12 Dec 2007)

I've signed it!

This government have taxed everything and everyone so much, and then they say people aren't putting enough into pensions! Time to give the Tory's another go I say.


----------



## zig (12 Dec 2007)

Over here fuel is â‚¬1.15 per litre atm (about 82p) petrol and diesel are a very similar price per litre, diesel is usually only a cent or two cheaper. Although over here we pay about 1/3 more for new cars than the UK because the government have a special exemption from the EU for adding extra tax on new cars (called VRT). So they get you one way or another I guess no matter where you live.

We do not have congestion charging here yet, only a matter of time though, and they have just introduced a carbon tax on cars with poor CO2 emission rates.

How much is fuel in the UK atm.


----------



## JamesC (12 Dec 2007)

Cheapest near me for unleaded is 99.9p. Normally around the 102.9p mark.

James


----------



## beeky (12 Dec 2007)

Diesel near me is Â£1.08p, cheapest petrol I've seen is 101.9


----------



## Lozbug (12 Dec 2007)

my loacl for diesel is 111.9


----------

